# Sony KDS60-A3000 with HDMI to 622



## kydish (Jul 12, 2004)

I've been using component to an older Sony HDTV. I just got this new Sony and component still works fine. HDMI, the Sony says there is no signal. I ran diags and it stated that HDCP is not connected. 

Only help I got from the manual was to power everything off, connect the HDMI cable from the DVR to the TV, power the DVR then after its all up and connected, power the TV. Which I followed but its still not working. The DVR is not plugged to a phone jack so I ran the phone line accross the room for testing and it still didn't work.

Is there an issue with the original 622 and HDMI? TV is HDMI 1.3 compliant.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Under Setup->Diagnostic->Counters->Analysis there is a HDMI Test button. CHeck to see what it says. You might have a dead HDMI port. HDMI connections have failed on some 622s and depending if yours was new or a refirb that might account for the bad HDMI port. See what the 622 says. 

There is also a HDMI reset botton to try. 

Another thing you might want to try as a test. Turn on your Sony TV first and then turn on your 622 and see if you get a signal then.

Are you going through any HDMI switch. If so take out the switch and see if you can go directly to the TV.


----------



## kydish (Jul 12, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Under Setup->Diagnostic->Counters->Analysis there is a HDMI Test button. CHeck to see what it says. You might have a dead HDMI port. HDMI connections have failed on some 622s and depending if yours was new or a refirb that might account for the bad HDMI port. See what the 622 says.
> 
> There is also a HDMI reset botton to try.
> 
> ...


Analysis showed that OutputPort=HDMI. It show that RxKsv: 00 00 00 00 (Invalid) while TxKsv: 70 66 76 86 2f (valid)

Tried to Reset HDMI and got the same results.

I am not going through a switch, straight from the 622 to the TV.

I used the same HDMI port on the TV using the same HDMI cable but plugged into my DVD player and the picture came out fine. More than fine Ratatouille never looked so clear.

Guess I'm calling Dish.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

I have A KDS-60A3000 and have had no issues what soever, I have 622 on HDMI 1, XBOX360 Elite on HDMI 2 and PS3 on HDMI3...all 3 components are hooked up via HDMI out to TV and optical sudio to my reciever...I'd definitely call Dish.


----------



## tonycpsu (Nov 6, 2007)

I have the same TV, but my setup is a bit different in that my 722 is going into my Onkyo HDMI receiver first. I do get a good HDMI signal going this route, but the 722 seems to corrupt something upstream so that HDMI communication between the TV and Onkyo receiver are adversely affected.

I documented my problem in this thread in case anyone has any ideas. kydish, I'd be interested in hearing if the Dish CSRs mention any kind of known HDMI bugginess in the VIP622/722 DVRs. I won't hold my breath for such an acknowledgement from them, though.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

One thing you might want to check. Take a look to see if there is a software update available for your TV. That might explain why one of you it works and the other one it does not or the other possibility is a bad HDMI port on your 622.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> One thing you might want to check. Take a look to see if there is a software update available for your TV. That might explain why one of you it works and the other one it does not or the other possibility is a bad HDMI port on your 622.


There are no software updates for this TV yet, the 1st one out is supposed to be within this week or next and will fix some minor loss of resolution issues with the TV picture settings set to Cinema or Custom...Standard and Vivid are not affected (most people run in standard and tweak from there), this update will be available from Sony's Website (www.esupport.sony.com) and will be sent on a USB key free of charge...I haven't heard of any other firmware upgrades and being that I have no issues whatsoever, I don't think its an issue with the TV...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm Is there a way to confirm you both have the same TV firmware to rule out that that variable. Also might want to try 480p and see if that gives out a signal. What is HDCP indicating?

You make a good point LinkNuc.. I would suspect possible a bad port but figured it might make sense to rule out the other typical stuff.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

I just figured out how to get into the service menu..(Power Off, Display, 5, Vol Up, Power On)...Ok here's the main menu:

Here's what it says n the 1st screen:

001 OP

000 Vers 000 

(I guess that means rev 0 or initial load)

Ok, just figured out how to navigate, its like old computers use the number pad to make selection then ent on the number pad to select (Its even that old "Fortran Green" overlayed...

Yup its Version 000.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

EDIT: since this is here, I figure I'd post a "navigation for those interested"

The 1 & 4 key will move up and down the individual option choices
The 2 & 5 will "tab" you between sections
The 3 & 6 will make the changes to each option
The jump key "Previous Channel" will switch you between the different menu systems

As you make changes to values with the 3 and 6 keys, you still haven't committed them permanently to the set. If you wish to revert back to what the previous settings were, hit:

0 then Enter: (to revert to previous settings) (READ) couple seconds, screen may go black.

Alternatively to keep changes:

Mute then 0: (TO save setting permanently) (Write)

(Confirmed, found the previous for an older KDS model on an AV forum)


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

New Info: Call 866-918-2485, and have your serial number ready, they are not sending the the new firmware until Monday the 17 th..it takes less than 30 sec to get through to a real operator and they will give you a number to call back with on the 17th which will have the new firmware sent to you on a USB key...just a little FYI...It will fix some Green color issues and the fact that Cinema and custom do not support the 1080i generator standard...thats all I know so far....
lov
In other opinions, this is one of the best RPT TV
s I have ever seen over even the Sammy DLP's....Sony seems to have turned itself around with quality...and you can pick up a new one for 1989 at BB and I got mine from a retailer which ended up 1519 and with 199 "White glove " delivery"...


----------



## kydish (Jul 12, 2004)

LinkNuc said:


> New Info: Call 866-918-2485, and have your serial number ready, they are not sending the the new firmware until Monday the 17 th..it takes less than 30 sec to get through to a real operator and they will give you a number to call back with on the 17th which will have the new firmware sent to you on a USB key...just a little FYI...It will fix some Green color issues and the fact that Cinema and custom do not support the 1080i generator standard...thats all I know so far....
> lov
> In other opinions, this is one of the best RPT TV
> s I have ever seen over even the Sammy DLP's....Sony seems to have turned itself around with quality...and you can pick up a new one for 1989 at BB and I got mine from a retailer which ended up 1519 and with 199 "White glove " delivery"...


The Dish CSR just told me that they will send me a new DVR and I return the old one. No acknowledgment of any issue. I walked her through what I did and that seemed to be enough for her to give me a return code.

I will be calling Sony for the firmware upgrade though.

BTW, I got my TV last weekend from Circuit City for $1,799. It fit in my truck so no shipping or delivery and just plugged in myself.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Glad to hear Dish is sending out a new box for ya! Good deal on a sweet TV too, I got mine in November they were stil 2199 at CC at the time.


----------



## kydish (Jul 12, 2004)

LinkNuc said:


> Glad to hear Dish is sending out a new box for ya! Good deal on a sweet TV too, I got mine in November they were stil 2199 at CC at the time.


Gotta pay for being an early adopter  Now if I can figure out if that TV does HDMI 1.3 or 1.3a or 1.3b. Sony doesn't say on their site. I can't tell what the differences are per Wikipedia. Or if I even care.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

LinkNuc said:


> New Info: Call 866-918-2485, and have your serial number ready, they are not sending the the new firmware until Monday the 17 th..


how did you find this out?... out of curiosity? i've been doing tons and tons of research on this tv and finally just bought one yesterday... but haven't seen any info like this... good to know though..


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

kydish said:


> Gotta pay for being an early adopter  Now if I can figure out if that TV does HDMI 1.3 or 1.3a or 1.3b. Sony doesn't say on their site. I can't tell what the differences are per Wikipedia. Or if I even care.


i'm pretty sure it's 1.3a


----------



## kydish (Jul 12, 2004)

AirRocker said:


> i'm pretty sure it's 1.3a


Just activated the replacement last night. Didn't have to do any setup on the replacement DVR to send the signal using HDMI, it just worked. Thanks all for pointing to possible issues with the original 622 HDMI connections. All is good with the DVR here now.


----------



## sjm992 (Jan 14, 2004)

kydish said:


> Just activated the replacement last night. Didn't have to do any setup on the replacement DVR to send the signal using HDMI, it just worked. Thanks all for pointing to possible issues with the original 622 HDMI connections. All is good with the DVR here now.


Was yours a leased or purchased DVR? Did they charge you for the exchange? I have exactly the same problem but mine was purchased and is out of warranty.
Stuart


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

sjm992 said:


> Was yours a leased or purchased DVR? Did they charge you for the exchange? I have exactly the same problem but mine was purchased and is out of warranty.
> Stuart


Call Dish.

Sign up for Dish Home Advantage (DHA).

Call back and report problem with HDMI.

Dish sends you a replacement- you pay shipping at most.

Call back and cancel DHA.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> how did you find this out?... out of curiosity? i've been doing tons and tons of research on this tv and finally just bought one yesterday... but haven't seen any info like this... good to know though..


I have connections, j/k I actually saw the idea on Cnet then went prodding SONY.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Update, the Firmware USB key will arrive in about 7 Business days, so If you have an "Event ID Number" call back give it to them and they will make it a Work Order and will send it out...and the best part, absolutely no charge and you will be on the "express update" list.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

USB key arrived Monday new update installed, pretty cool they send you a 64MB key for free and now you can use it for whatever you want after that. I can email the files to anyone if they PM me, its just a folder and a batch file that the TV requires to boot off of, just throw it on a blank USB key and it should work...but I'd contact SONY cause you get a free key that can now be used for anyting I know its only 64MB but hey it was free! Oh the file is 15MB


----------



## tonycpsu (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info, LinkNuc. I'll probably be calling for an upgrade soon. I don't think it'll fix my HDMI problems with the 722 (I think those are on the 722's end) but I do want the fix for the resolution problems.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

I have put up the SONY KDS XXA3000A update the t9.bat file should be in the root of your USB device and the folder with the 000 yada yada .bin file in the folder under the .bat...put on a usb and plug into the TV you should be good to go!

-Go Pens!

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/1/22/1714694/t9.bat - Shortcut.zip

you may need a file den account to download


----------

